# ASUS Musical Ad Self Starts ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............Ever since I had Best Buy clean up my hard drive , An ASUS musical Ad will self start , if I don't move my mouse for say 8 to 10 minutes ! I can be watching a video on Utube and the screen goes black and the ad music starts and it will run for 3 or 4 minutes . I move my mouse and it quits . 
............THis is very disturbing to me to constantly have to have this stupid ad just take over my computer . I've looked in control panel and I don't see anything that would seem to be this ad . I even called up a list of Ad Ons and it isn't listed there either . 
............So , where should I look to find this program and how can I erase it from my hard drive ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Control Panel (view by small icons)>>Administration>>Services. Find it, double click on it and set to manual


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It wouldn't hurt to download & run a malware scanner, such as malwarebytes or adaware.

But it's interesting that it happens after an inactivity timeout. It could be installed as a screensaver. Check your personalization settings to see what you have set for your screensaver.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> It wouldn't hurt to download & run a malware scanner, such as malwarebytes or adaware.
> 
> But it's interesting that it happens after an inactivity timeout. It could be installed as a screensaver. Check your personalization settings to see what you have set for your screensaver.


Didn't think of that, but I bet you are right.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You might also try calling up the Task Manager (Ctrl-Alt-Del, select "Start Task Manager") and then doing a screenshot of what's running, and post it here.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Kung said:


> You might also try calling up the Task Manager (Ctrl-Alt-Del, select "Start Task Manager") and then doing a screenshot of what's running, and post it here.


 ..........I can bring up task mgr just fine , BUT , screen shots I don't know how to make it work ! Also , this musical ad self initiates after so much time , like maybe 10 minutes of not moving the mouse or key strokes ..................BUt , the second I move the mouse of hit a key it will disappear . So , there is nothing on the screen to copy . It seems to me this program must be residing in memory , and be loaded from the hard drive every time I start the computer . I can list the ad ons but there is NO reference to this program . So , where do I go from here . 
.........I have run Malwarebytes scan and it detects nothing relative to this program . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

So you found nothing when you checked your screensaver settings?


----------

